# Soldering iron suggestions



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm looking for a soldering iron that isnt extremely expensive but will solder battery connectors, motors and battery bars without any problem. Need suggestions. Thanks


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm working with the radioshack 40 watt pencil soldering iron, cheap and just enough heat to do the job for most of my work. I wouldn't try building batteries with it though! You would be better off with a higher wattage adjustable job if you are going to be building packs, otherwise you risk overheating the cell while trying to get the solder to adhere well.

here's mine.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062738&cp=&parentPage=search

hope this helps, Jim


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

HAKKO there not that expensive, put the large tip on them and you have less then $90.00 bucks in a great iron that can be used for so much.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

right I know hakko is great but there lies the problem. Where do I get replacement tips? I love my weller to death, it works great but I want to use my 40w for smaller more delicate jobs like deans plugs and such places where its hard to get the big fatty tip in. Same thing with the pcb boards on the esc. I got it done with the 80w but man it was hard. I think I had the cap unsoldered a good 3 times on my gtb before I finaly got it taken care of.

THANKS 
Sean Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Cooper tools (used to be Weller) 4033S heater/tip plus a separate handle. This iron has a big chisel tip. The rated tip temperature of the 4033S is around 1100F and will solder battery bars or anything else with little effort. You can get these from Mouser Electronics:

http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?Ntt=4033s

This is just the tip. You need to buy a handle for it too:

http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?Ntt=578-7770


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Rob Murdock Has them in stock.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

HMC electronics.. they sell/stock about every Hakko and weller tip out there...Usually If I order stuff on line from them I have it within a day or 2.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hakko 936...ditto!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would have to agree the Hakko 936 is the way to go!


----------



## OUTSIDER6 (Oct 1, 2001)

If anyone needs hakko 936 tips lmk i have them in stock, if not i'll have more in less than a week. Just list what iron handle your using... 906, 908, etc
thanks JM


----------



## DARKSIDE DAVE (Aug 16, 2007)

Weller 40watt Just Picked A New One @ Home Dumpo For About $18.00 And It Is More Than Hot Enough For Any Hobby Project


----------

